# Married women on father"s Visa



## kate952 (Jun 18, 2012)

Can women be married and be under her fathersponsership?is there any problem?
Can married women transfer from fathersponser to husband?
Can she give birth in uae when she is in husband visa?
If employer hire a person on temp based for a year on contract based can he//she resign in between?
Please advise


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kate952 said:


> Can women be married and be under her fathersponsership?is there any problem? As far as I know, the answer is no. Only unmarried daughters can be sponsored (and sons under 18 years of age)
> Can married women transfer from fathersponser to husband? See above. You need to be under the sponsorship of the husband
> Can she give birth in uae when she is in husband visa? Yes
> If employer hire a person on temp based for a year on contract based can he//she resign in between? There are two types of contract limited and unlimited. if it is a "limited" contract then yes you can still resign but there are implications (financial as well as labour ban).
> Please advise


Answers in blue above


----------



## kate952 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Married women*

Hi..

Thanks for the reply...

Can married women transfer from fathersponser to husband? u mean to say that husband should sponser?

Can she give birth in uae when she is in father's visa?if she gives birth what are the issues?

what are the financial implication ? u mean the labour card etc charges?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kate952 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> ...


Not sure what was not clear in my replies, but let me try again. Responses in blue again.

Also, if you are going to make life decisions based on the inputs above, then may be worthwhile to actually go to the DNRD office and ask these questions in person.


----------



## kate952 (Jun 18, 2012)

*married women*

Hi..

Thanks for the reply again...
even if we are not under the cmpanies visa,will have a labour ban?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As a woman on her husband's sponsorship, you will be issued with a labour card by your employer. This is according to the Labour Law, otherwise your employment will be illegal. Even if you just have a labour card, the Labour Law prevails. This means that whatever would apply if you were to resign and be sponsored by your employer would be the same if you were just holding s labour card. BUT that would have no effect on your residency.


----------



## kate952 (Jun 18, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> As a woman on her husband's sponsorship, you will be issued with a labour card by your employer. This is according to the Labour Law, otherwise your employment will be illegal. Even if you just have a labour card, the Labour Law prevails. This means that whatever would apply if you were to resign and be sponsored by your employer would be the same if you were just holding s labour card. BUT that would have no effect on your residency.




Thanks for the reply....so what about the work?can work newer in uae after that or will that be effected? when in father's sponsership?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kate952 said:


> Thanks for the reply....so what about the work?can work newer in uae after that or will that be effected? when in father's sponsership?


What does that mean? Your questions are very unclear.

A woman can work whether on her husband's or her father's sponsorship, but is likely to require his written permission to do so.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kate952 said:


> Thanks for the reply....so what about the work?can work newer in uae after that or will that be effected? when in father's sponsership?


It means that even if you have a labour card, it will be exactly the same as if you have an employment visa. So, if you were on an employment visa and resigned and a ban was applicable, then it would be the same if you just have a labour card but are sponsored by your father or husband. We cannot say whether or not you would get a ban only the Labour department can say that. What will not be affected is your residency, because you are sponsored by your father or husband.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

hi, i'm moving to dubai on 22nd july.I blv my wifes visa can only b processd after a month by my company on my sponsorship.so nw tht i'll get residency visa frm my employer, once my wife comes over, will she be on residency visa? Can she work on that visa? Is tht visa valid as long as mine will be?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

satydg said:


> hi, i'm moving to dubai on 22nd july.I blv my wifes visa can only b processd after a month by my company on my sponsorship.so nw tht i'll get residency visa frm my employer, once my wife comes over, will she be on residency visa? Can she work on that visa? Is tht visa valid as long as mine will be?


1. Please don't use text speak. It is "believe", "be", "now" etc. Sorry for being pedantic, but it is frankly annoying and against forum rules.
2. There is no reason why the company has to wait one month to process your wife's visa. The processing can start as soon as you get your own residency visa and have an attested marriage certificate
3. Once her visa is processed and is stamped ("stuck") on the passport this is a normal residency visa. 
4. She can work on the visa provided (a) as the sponsor you have no objection to her working, (b) she will still need a labour card from the employer
5. The validity of her visa will be 2 years as per current rules (to be renewed after 2 years, just like your visa). However, once your visa is cancelled, her visa will be cancelled as well


----------

